# Open image from photoshop to dxo



## SteveM (Jan 15, 2017)

I've just acquired a copy of dxo opticsPro 9.
Is it possible to edit first in Adobe Camera Raw and then send the file to dxo? (For noise reduction in Prime)
If so, how?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 15, 2017)

Assuming you intend to maintain the ACR edits and a RAW file, I doubt it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 15, 2017)

Its generally done the other way around, because Lightroom does not edit the RAW file, just puts the settings in a database. DXO writes a sidecar file that Lightroom can read, but I don't think DXO can read a Lightroom sidecar because there are settings and features not in DXO. You could possibly export from Lightroom to tiff.

The big advantage that LR has is its image keywording and organizing ability.

Use DXO first, and then export to Lightroom for more advanced edits that DXO cannot do.


----------



## Alex_M (Jan 15, 2017)

DXO Optics Pro comes with Adobe LR plugin that allows sending files from DXO to LR and backwards once you done with LR and want your files back to DXO. 
If you would like to, you can also export from DXO directly to Adobe PS. Select export to Application option and point to Adobe PS executable file location on your computer. DXO will create DNG file and open it in PS for editing. You can send the resulting image back to DXO from PS by exporting to DNG format. As far as I can tell DXO supports DNG files.


----------



## SteveM (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks for the replies Mt Spokane, Alex. I've had time to play around with it now. The Pro 9 version is significantly more restricted than the Pro 11, probably why it is free.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 29, 2017)

SteveM said:


> Thanks for the replies Mt Spokane, Alex. I've had time to play around with it now. The Pro 9 version is significantly more restricted than the Pro 11, probably why it is free.



And all of them are too slow for high volume work. I just finished editing over 1000 raw images in lightroom in a few hours. I tend to capture a series of similar images, 2 to 10 or more at a time. I edit the first, then synchronize the settings to the others. Then editing each image in the series is usually just minor cropping and straightening, a 5 second task. Eventually, after my client selects the photos they like, I'll make another editing pass to tweak those.


----------

